# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARTY!!!!



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope you have a great birthday and nice valentine's day too!






Debbie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty

awww a valentine girl


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 14, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Happy Birthday[/SIZE]





Leya


----------



## Mona (Feb 14, 2009)

Wishing you a very *[SIZE=24pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/SIZE]* Marty!!


----------



## candycar (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a good one!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 14, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY! EAT LOTS OF CAKE!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Connie P (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS TO YOU MY DEAR!


----------



## Reble (Feb 14, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Happy Birthday (Valentine Girl) [/SIZE]

Wishing you many many more....

http://www.greetingcards.com/d/greeting_ca...0.html?&P=2


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!!!

AND HAPPY VD TOO

Have a wonderful day!

Dan, Tam & DJ


----------



## Valerie (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet Marty!!!

I hope you have a wonderful day today!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a wonderful day Marty! Hope the horsies give you some good nose wiggles!!!!


----------



## minih (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Birthday, I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy birthday to a forum favorite!!!

















Leia


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope your special day is GREAT


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 14, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Marty!!! Hope your b-day and valentines day are the specialist



*


----------



## MiniforFaith (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty!!









Hope your day is very heart filled!!!


----------



## Stef (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty!!! Hope you have a wonderfull day.


----------



## FoRebel (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty!


----------



## AngieA (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty..




..Hope you have a wonderful day.....and many many more!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty, hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a Great ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












~Jessica


----------



## Charlene (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relic (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY don't forget your not getting older your just getting better..


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 14, 2009)

Marty, Have a wonderful birthday you sweet Valentine you...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dear Lady!!! Hope you have a wonderful day and many, many more just like it!


----------



## Feather1414 (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday dear Marty. I hope the day has brought you happiness. Wishing you the very best of birthdays.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty and wishs for years to come!!


----------



## suz (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy "balentines day", Marty! (that's a combo of birthday and valentine's day)!





Hope your day was great!


----------



## Marty (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you so much Beautiful People! The old bones are creaking! Somebody bring me the MSM please!

I woke up to find that Hus gave me a beautiful bouquet of dozen red roses, a box of my favorite chocolates and a really loving card and an invitation out to dinner.

Next thing I knew here comes the Love Child stomping down the hall with a dozen red roses for me too! He gave the Hus and I a "Parent Valentine"

Then we did a few group hugs. Felt really good.











Hus also gave me the flu so I've been down today! I get a raincheck on the dinner and he also cleaned stalls for me today! YAY! So all and all it was a really nice heartwarming Valentine Birthday. Thank you all for the wishes and I hope you all had a nice day too.

Now party down hard tonite!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 14, 2009)

What a great Valentines/Birthday for you today!!! I hope you get over the flu quickly! Try to get some extra sleep if you can. Glad you had such a nice day!!

Happy Birthday, again!

Joyce


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 14, 2009)

Other than the flu it sounds as if you have had a great birthday and Valentines day. You DESERVE it!











[SIZE=24pt] HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Marty!  [/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry u have the flu for your Special Day


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 14, 2009)

Whooo Hoooo --- Happy Birthday Marty --- and Happy Valentine's Day too! ! ! Give yourself some extra time to do some of the things you love to do, but rarely find the time for -- like - hairdos for all the minis! ! !

Love ya -- big HUGS (((( ))))

Stac


----------



## Casnos Minis (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHRISTY


----------



## Marnie (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope you had a wonderful day today, flu and all! Happy Birthday and those are lovely roses from a wonderful family.


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope you had a great day!!! DR.


----------



## Fred (Feb 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY AND HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TOO! LINDA


----------



## Minimor (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm late with this greeting, but I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and a happy Valentine's day too!!


----------



## Laura (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday sweetie!!


----------



## bfogg (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope your day was wonderful!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 16, 2009)

Marty Im so sorry I missed your Birthday...havent been on in a few days. But I hope you got your cake and ate it too!! Happy Belated Bithday To You !!


----------



## bjcs (Feb 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marty, a little late. Glad you had a good day but hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Marty!!!! Your lots better than a box of Chocolates!

Lyn


----------

